# Apple TV 1 et Apple TV 2 incompatibles ?



## Bigdidou (2 Décembre 2010)

J'ai l'impression que les deux ATV ne font pas très bon ménage.
L'ATV2 reconnait et affiche sans problème 2 macs qu'ils soient en Wifi ou ou connectés à un routeur éthernet, par contre elle ignore totalement le mac synchronisé avec une ATV 1.
Quelqu'un sait quelque chose à ce sujet ?


----------

